# Tomorrow Is the big event!



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I recently posted a thread about my Insecurities regarding the size of my manhood, I got some uplifting replies from you guy's but the thread got removed, dunno why as I wasn't trolling and It was In the general conversation bit and Im genuinely depressed about It and worry about It a lot.

There Is nothing worse then being tall, well-built and good looking with a 5inch Penis with ****ty 4.5 girth, It looks like a 12yr olds and Iv'e turned down too many hot girls because of It!

Iv'e been getting Involved with a hot 23yr old who seem's really, really Into me and very sexually experienced, well, she tells me all the things she wan'ts to do with me and quite frankly Im nervous as after a month of talking I'm staying round her's tomorrow night.

I just feel no amount of Foreplay or Oral can save me, I feel once she see's what Im packing she will be super disappointed, she probably assumes because Im tall and well-built I will be packing down there.

Of-course she might not be so shallow, and she doesn't seem It, as well as dirty talk she say's really sweet things too and she want's to have a future with me.

If this gets ruined all because of my Penis size I won't what to do with my life!

I'll get back to you huys with how It goes.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Is that 5 inches erect?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

if you can make a girl cum using your tounge, she wont care about your pecker

so get lickin! although 5" is about the average, not everyones the 8" monster they claim to be on the internet.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

I think you are concentrating on your c0ck a bit too much and keep on inspecting it therefore looking for faults.

Stop worrying man, if you think and tell your self you have the biggest penis in the world then this confidence will shine through in your performance and how you come across with women.

CONFIDENCE IS KEY

Oh yeah stop watching pornos dude and comparing LOL..its only in the movies.

Cheer the fvuck up its not the end of the world :thumbup1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Get some cialis in ya quick, it will increase blood volume and make it bigger, just a bit. Also how lean are you? Iv lost almost an inch going from skinny to 18%bf. Still got 6 1/2 to play with though.

just tell her outright mate, send her a text saying "im worries about staying over, iv only got a 5 incher" if theres no suprises for her then there will be no suprises for you iether (unless shes got a 5 incher too :lol: ) dont even worry about it, its not the size that matters but her ability to choke on it.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> *Get some cialis in ya quick*, it will increase blood volume and make it bigger, just a bit. Also how lean are you? Iv lost almost an inch going from skinny to 18%bf. Still got 6 1/2 to play with though.
> 
> just tell her outright mate, send her a text saying "im worries about staying over, iv only got a 5 incher" if theres no suprises for her then there will be no suprises for you iether (unless shes got a 5 incher too :lol: ) dont even worry about it, its not the size that matters but her ability to choke on it.


Haha, I was going to suggest the same.

Take it a good 6 hours before so it's really got time to take hold.

If you're confidence is lacking, you might find you pull a floppy. And that'd be much worse!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

ffs mate get a grip, your worrying so much about your size that no doubt when it comes to it (badoom tish ) you wont be able to get it up anyway and she'll no see your fella. Relax and what will be will be.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

5 inches still feels pretty big up the wrong un. Perhaps if she's that experienced that could be on the cards , boom ! .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

And if she says anything bad about it just reply with "yeah well look at your snatch, looks like a box of rotten scampi"


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> Is that 5 inches erect?


Yup  Just over on a good day like maybe 5.4 still It looks so small as Im such a tall big guy.

And as for telling her before hand, Isn't that a lot worse?

Isn't my best bet either acting like I don't think Im small or just making a joke about It before sex?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

reckon maybe two pages or three at a push before we have a premature deletion


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

i wouldnt worry about it mate i dont think too many women are bothered about their fella having a giant pecker.Just be confident,if you watch pornos and stuff it will never do your confidence any good,likewise for women. But if she says its too small deflect it by saying" Its not me !!!all my exes have been fine, its solely because your lady garden is like a clowns pocket"


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Yup  Just over on a good day like maybe 5.4 still It looks so small as Im such a tall big guy.
> 
> And as for telling her before hand, Isn't that a lot worse?
> 
> Isn't my best bet either acting like I don't think Im small or just making a joke about It before sex?


Don't worry about it. 5 inches is fine. Have a research into positions like doggy etc.

Anyone who walks out over willy size isn't worth a lot. I barely cum through penetration anyway.

I wouldn't mention it. Be confident don't draw attention to it. No one wants crying during


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Yup  Just over on a good day like maybe 5.4 still It looks so small as Im such a tall big guy.
> 
> And as for telling her before hand, Isn't that a lot worse?
> 
> Isn't my best bet either acting like I don't think Im small or just making a joke about It before sex?


No mate being honest about it is much better. Dont be shy about it just accept it. Like when im ****ed i can barely get it up especially if its a new bird. So whenever iv pulled and going home with a girl i just tell them "probs wont be able to get it up but it doesnt matter coz im the finger blaster master" if they dont like it then tuff lol


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate being honest about it is much better. Dont be shy about it just accept it. Like when im ****ed i can barely get it up especially if its a new bird. So whenever iv pulled and going home with a girl i just tell them "probs wont be able to get it up but it doesnt matter coz im the finger blaster master" if they dont like it then tuff lol


If anyone offered to finger blast me I would double check them for a school uniform....


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> If anyone offered to finger blast me I would double check them for a school uniform....


To be fair, tekkers hasn't asked if they wanted to be finger blasted, he's merely hinted at it as an alternative to trying to thumb in a softie


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> Don't worry about it. 5 inches is fine. Have a research into positions like doggy etc.
> 
> Anyone who walks out over willy size isn't worth a lot. I barely cum through penetration anyway.
> 
> I wouldn't mention it. Be confident don't draw attention to it. No one wants crying during


Yer I agree the worst thing I could Is actually let It show how worried I am, I'm good at acting confident and like It doesn't matter and that's what I'll do.

I guess I just beat myself up all the time over It, I wake up and look down and think "Yer thanks life I'm really going to do well with that"


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ohh.. you must like those nice, mature men huh. @resten check this lool.


I don't mind a cheeky finger


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> To be fair, tekkers hasn't asked if they wanted to be finger blasted, he's merely hinted at it as an alternative to trying to thumb in a softie


I was slightly more focused on the term of finger blasting......


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> I was slightly more focused on the term of finger blasting......


What are your concerns? Let's discuss


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> I was slightly more focused on the term of finger blasting......


Are you more confertable with the terms..

"Slippin a digit"

"Grabbing her by the bowling ball" ?

Theres loads, just let me know


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate being honest about it is much better. Dont be shy about it just accept it. Like when im ****ed i can barely get it up especially if its a new bird. So whenever iv pulled and going home with a girl i just tell them "probs wont be able to get it up but it doesnt matter coz im the finger blaster master" if they dont like it then tuff lol


I went out with a bird once and told her i had a small dick but am oral sex world champ. She said i dont like oral so i just replied with oh well atleast ill have a good time.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> What are your concerns? Let's discuss


That it sounds like something a 14 year old would say?

I have no more discussion points.

And what's happened to the good ol' fingering? Finger blasting reminds me of a southpark episode


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Are you more confertable with the terms..
> 
> "Slippin a digit"
> 
> ...


I quite like the slipping a digit!!

Happy to hear more


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> That it sounds like something a 14 year old would say?
> 
> I have no more discussion points.
> 
> And what's happened to the good ol' fingering? Finger blasting reminds me of a southpark episode


I guess you wouldn't get tekkered then.

Many have, many will continue to be


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Yer I agree the worst thing I could Is actually let It show how worried I am, I'm good at acting confident and like It doesn't matter and that's what I'll do.
> 
> I guess I just beat myself up all the time over It, I wake up and look down and think "Yer thanks life I'm really going to do well with that"


You're fine dude. It's just a hang up for you, like I hate HATE my legs. You'll be ok


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Radical idea here, but why not talk to her about your insecurities. If she's worth tuppence she'll not be the least bit bothered about how big you are, but she will be able to help you work through that initial nervous stage.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> I guess you wouldn't get tekkered then.
> 
> Many have, many will continue to be


We'll I don't doubt that


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MunchieBites said:


> You're fine dude. It's just a hang up for you, like I hate HATE my legs. You'll be ok


Can I just say, your new avi freaks me out. You are the spitting image of my 16 year-old daughter.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Can I just say, your new avi freaks me out. You are the spitting image of my 16 year-old daughter.


Hahaha I promise you I'm 28 and not your daughter 

Although well done you. Your offspring are quite clearly attractive


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> You're fine dude. It's just a hang up for you, like I hate HATE my legs. You'll be ok


Im sure you'r legs arnt that bad, you can send me a pic if you want, im in a complimenting kinda mood today. Would even go as far as to say Op has a massive c0ck!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> You're fine dude. It's just a hang up for you, like I hate HATE my legs. You'll be ok


Pics of said legs


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Radical idea here, but why not talk to her about your insecurities. If she's worth tuppence she'll not be the least bit bothered about how big you are, but she will be able to help you work through that initial nervous stage.


That's the thing though I can get myself to forget about my size, be able to get a rocky hardon and just **** away, but when I'm at home and by myself I'll beat myself up over It, Its weird.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just give her the bowling ball. Thumb on the clit, index in her hole and middle up her bum then work out a rythm and away u go. If she a real game girl u have the one from last and little finger available if she up for a challenge.

Last thing she will be bothered about is cock size after a good 15 mins of that.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im sure you'r legs arnt that bad, you can send me a pic if you want, im in a complimenting kinda mood today. Would even go as far as to say Op has a massive c0ck!


Hahaha no no mister blaster


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Hahaha no no mister blaster


Can we discuss why, so I can be better next time?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Can we discuss why, so I can be better next time?


Lol I like the chance for feedback.

Sat with fiancé who wouldn't really approve


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I couldn't ever make a thread like this Jesus some big balls (no pun intended)

I swear the more gear I've took the fatter it's got lol,

Just pin her legs behind her head and this will shorten her tw4t

Destroy away, walk Out when you've finished and throw a pound coin at her - she'l be in your lap forever


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Lol I like the chance for feedback.
> 
> Sat with fiancé who wouldn't really approve


aahh so its him, not me. Thats cool then. Hit me up when he's not around


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

wylde99 said:


> That's the thing though I can get myself to forget about my size, be able to get a rocky hardon and just **** away, but when I'm at home and by myself I'll beat myself up over It, Its weird.


Put it into context. It's just a penis and really not that important as a measure (NPI) of you as a person.

Some time in the (hopefully distant) future, you will shuffle off your mortal coil and your friends and family will gather at your funeral to say their final farewells. They will reflect on who you are and what you achieved with your life. They will talk about your career, your hobbies, how good a dad and granddad you were. They might look back on a caring, supportive man or they might laugh about how grumpy and cantankerous you were. One thing I can almost guarantee is that not one of them will say "....but he did have an embarrassingly small c0ck!".


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> aahh so its him, not me. Thats cool then. Hit me up when he's not around


LOL

Let's hope he always is. Don't think my minge would survive a blasting


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> I couldn't ever make a thread like this Jesus some big balls (no pun intended)
> 
> I swear the more gear I've took the fatter it's got lol,
> 
> ...


Very good advice there


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

don't go to any bar be qs or wear shorts in a butchers shop op


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> Very good advice there


Sorry you had to quote my vile language haha


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> I couldn't ever make a thread like this Jesus some big balls (no pun intended)
> 
> I swear the more gear I've took the fatter it's got lol,
> 
> ...


Haha sounds like that will work, you got a position name for me


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

wylde99 said:


> Haha sounds like that will work, you got a position name for me


Yeah called pull away quick and let her jizz across the room


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Haha sounds like that will work, you got a position name for me


Have a read

http://www.mademan.com/mm/5-best-positions-deep-penetration.html


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sit her on the edge, grab her and throw her there - they love it.

Grab the feet and put them wide first, sh4g. then push them close together and behind her head,

Rub ur pelvis against her cl1t at the same time your sh4gging

Thank me in the morning lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

A cheap and cheerful vibrating penis ring could be a good investment


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I recently posted a thread about my Insecurities regarding the size of my manhood, I got some uplifting replies from you guy's but the thread got removed, dunno why as I wasn't trolling and It was In the general conversation bit and Im genuinely depressed about It and worry about It a lot.
> 
> There Is nothing worse then being tall, well-built and good looking with a 5inch Penis with ****ty 4.5 girth, It looks like a 12yr olds and Iv'e turned down too many hot girls because of It!
> 
> ...


If you were a 4 foot midget, you'd be a porn star then, only the crimson crowbar would still be the same size.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Isn't 5 about normal anyway. I wouldn't worry. In fact I don't worry


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys I actually feel a lot better.

I do really like her, and really am attracted to her and she's the same about me. We get on amazingly In the time we have spent together which Is only after work outside for half an hour for the last 2 weeks everyday, we sit outside while we are on our break kissing and having a cuddle.

She tells me she really see's me as a long term Boyfriend and the only thing that has been doubting me Is my Manhood, but I'm gonna forget about It tomorrow and try give her the best sex ever, will deffo get back to you guys.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> Have a read
> 
> http://www.mademan.com/mm/5-best-positions-deep-penetration.html


Munchiebites they all sound ****ing Hot and might have to try all 5!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Munchiebites they all sound ****ing Hot and might have to try all 5!


You will have a happy woman.

I can attest for the first one


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Thanks guys I actually feel a lot better.
> 
> I do really like her, and really am attracted to her and she's the same about me. We get on amazingly In the time we have spent together which Is only after work outside for half an hour for the last 2 weeks everyday, we sit outside while we are on our break kissing and having a cuddle.
> 
> She tells me she really see's me as a long term Boyfriend and the only thing that has been doubting me Is my Manhood, but I'm gonna forget about It tomorrow and try give her the best sex ever, will deffo get back to you guys.


Feel free to film it for us to assess technique. Of course only with her permission


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Isn't 5 about normal anyway. I wouldn't worry. In fact I don't worry


I think so, I did read that women can generally only feel a few inches anyway so don't worry OP. Plus it's not that bad to be that size, having a bruised penis is not an enjoyable experience.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> I think so, I did read that women can generally only feel a few inches anyway so don't worry OP. Plus it's not that bad to be that size, having a bruised penis is not an enjoyable experience.


This

Also no woman wants to feel a bellend pressing on her tonsils


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ragnar said:


> I think so, I did read that women can generally only feel a few inches anyway so don't worry OP. Plus it's not that bad to be that size, having a bruised penis is not an enjoyable experience.


I know mate but Its really just the size of me compared to the size of my Manhood that gets me, I just think to myself she's expecting and look forward to playing with a big one and she's gonna be so disapointed


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Snap chat her a pic  if she doesnt reply to any more pics, she aint game


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> I know mate but Its really just the size of me compared to the size of my Manhood that gets me, I just think to myself she's expecting and look forward to playing with a big one and she's gonna be so disapointed


I doubt it, whether you are built like a footballer or the size of Jonah Lomu, your penis will still look and feel the same in her hand so I doubt she's bothered!besides, you're average and therefore not small so it's nothing to be concerned about!

Other way to look at it is that your penis makes the rest of you look bigger :thumb:


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> This
> 
> Also no woman wants to feel a bellend pressing on her tonsils


Yup, puts a hold on the sex life when her insides are recovering from a severe prodding :laugh:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ragnar said:


> I doubt it, whether you are built like a footballer or the size of Jonah Lomu, your penis will still look and feel the same in her hand so I doubt she's bothered!besides, you're average and therefore not small so it's nothing to be concerned about!
> 
> Other way to look at it is that your penis makes the rest of you look bigger :thumb:


You say It feel the same to her, what If and I probs am the smallest she's been with?

disappointment all the way, she will most definitely not say anything she's not like that, I can just sense she thinks Im perfect and my size will let her down, well not sense I'm perfect, she has told me I am, she has told me I'm handsome, funny and a joy to be with so how savage It will be If Its ruined by my size.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> You say It feel the same to her, what If and I probs am the smallest she's been with?
> 
> disappointment all the way, she will most definitely not say anything she's not like that, I can just sense she thinks Im perfect and my size will let her down, well not sense I'm perfect, she has told me I am, she has told me I'm handsome, funny and a joy to be with so how savage It will be If Its ruined by my size.


Think of it this way, if she has smaller boobs than you expected due to using chicken fillets, would you be disappointed? Or just accept it as part of who she is and enjoy them all the same?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ragnar said:


> Think of it this way, if she has smaller boobs than you expected due to using chicken fillets, would you be disappointed? Or just accept it as part of who she is and enjoy them all the same?


Yer but Breasts arn't a primary tool for Sex, a Penis Is.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

the penis is used for about 30minutes at most during sex so is only a small part of sex itself, don't forget that foreplay is a two way street :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Why worry just go and enjoy yourself....


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Classicone said:


> Why worry just go and enjoy yourself....


Because Iv'e always been Insecure about the size of my Penis and Its affected my love life a lot!

I really like this girl and want a long-term girlfriend and for It to be ruined by something I'm In no control over will be the worst


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Yup  Just over on a good day like maybe 5.4 still It looks so small as Im such a tall big guy.
> 
> And as for telling her before hand, Isn't that a lot worse?
> 
> Isn't my best bet either acting like I don't think Im small or just making a joke about It before sex?


Size doesn't matter if you have hips like a jackhammer matey. If he isn't shallow and she likes you for you it won't bother her, if it does, bag it and tag it then move on.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> This
> 
> Also no woman wants to feel a bellend pressing on her tonsils


Some do


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Breda said:


> Some do


It's an attractive feature in a woman


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Pressures defo gonna be on you, i can see how its gonna be -


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

wylde99 said:


> Yer but Breasts arn't a primary tool for Sex, *a Penis Is*.


Wrong. Your brain is your primary sex tool. The most powerful machine is useless without a skilled, intelligent operator.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> It's an attractive feature in a woman


Strong head game is a must


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

wylde99 said:


> Haha sounds like that will work, you got a position name for me


It's called leg pon shoulder


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> Some do


Hahaha I meant for the other end!!!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

You need to start Jelqing. In fact most guys probably should to get the maximum size ( including me). Takes time but if done correctly will increase the size over a long period. My friend is a 6'3 black guy who went from 6.5 inches normal girth to a thicker 7.5 over 9 months. No reason not to believe him tbh.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

braxbro said:


> You need to start Jelqing. In fact most guys probably should to get the maximum size ( including me). Takes time but if done correctly will increase the size over a long period. My friend is a 6'3 black guy who went from 6.5 inches normal girth to a thicker 7.5 over 9 months. No reason not to believe him tbh.


Thats not going to help me In the next 24 hours though and that's when I'm sleeping with her


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Thats not going to help me In the next 24 hours though and that's when I'm sleeping with her


yeah, but you've obviously not just suddenly become insecure about it, its clearly been long term. Why not just increase it over the next year or so and as time goes on you'll give less of a ****? If it bothers you that much do something about it.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Op it's clearly a big issue for u but the more pressure u put on ur sel the worse it's goin to be, stay positive, if she likes u now and u ain't slept together it's not the size of ur d!ck she likes, enjoy what ever happens, u never no she mite have a tiny snatch so 5inches fills her well


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

andymc88 said:


> Op it's clearly a big issue for u but the more pressure u put on ur sel the worse it's goin to be, stay positive, if she likes u now and u ain't slept together it's not the size of ur d!ck she likes, enjoy what ever happens, u never no she mite have a tiny snatch so 5inches fills her well


Thanks mate, although she had a baby 4 years ago lol

She Is pretty petite though and about 5.5, 5-6, really nice curves.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

If you really are worried, why don't you stick your member in a wasp nest? Five thousand stings later and it'll be swollen to epic proportions :laugh: :thumb:

But seriously, don't worry so much and just have fun. There's nothing you can do to change it so don't be so concerned and see how it goes.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> No one wants crying during


after's cool though right?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

if your organs small

just tell her its never been played in a cathedral before


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> There's nothing you can do to change it


I think there is these days


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Thanks guys I actually feel a lot better.
> 
> I do really like her, and really am attracted to her and she's the same about me.* We get on amazingly In the time we have spent together which Is only after work outside for half an hour for the last 2 weeks everyday, we sit outside while we are on our break kissing and having a cuddle.*
> 
> She tells me she really see's me as a long term Boyfriend and the only thing that has been doubting me Is my Manhood, but I'm gonna forget about It tomorrow and try give her the best sex ever, will deffo get back to you guys.


It wont last.


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

Question is....did she get d1cked?


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe OP's cock thrives under pressure and he drilled her like an oil-well off the coast of the falklands?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone who has that much of a hangup about their c0ck is never gonna be able to rise to the occasion.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> I think there is these days


Not in 12 hours :laugh:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Today Is the day, and she Is already sending me messages of how she wants to tease and play with me first. Unlucky darling your In for a surprise.

And you guys saying I won't be able to get It up, I can assure you I will.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

essexboy said:


> It wont last.


Never does anyway even If I had a massive shlong


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Today Is the day, and she Is already sending me messages of how she wants to tease and play with me first. Unlucky darling your In for a surprise.
> 
> And you guys saying I won't be able to get It up, I can assure you I will.


Hope it all goes well :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Today Is the day, and she Is already sending me messages of how she wants to tease and play with me first. Unlucky darling your In for a surprise.
> 
> And you guys saying I won't be able to get It up, I can assure you I will.


Go on son, smash her rat in!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

inb4 OP posts new thread asking where to buy cialis


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I rekon 90% of the guys on here are at least a bit insecure about their dongs. I am, even though im well over average, i still worry that my girls had bigger, and that makes me insecure. but like someone else said, the actual intercourse is only a part of sex, if you satisfy her enough before using tongue, fingers, mars bar etc.., then the in out in out part will be a minor


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Get down on her before she sees your manhood then just smash it in her with her legs above your head.

GL OP, keep us updated.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@wylde99, dude, a man is more than his penis. Why on earth are you so fixated on it? It's not healthy.

I think you need to go to a therapist and get your noggin sorted out, because from all your replies in this thread, it seems that no matter what advice anyone gives you, you ignore it and again focus on your "perceived" inadequacy.

I know, I just know that you're gonna bring up with this woman how inadequate your penis size is. She is going to counter and say it's fine, she had fun and you're pretty damn handy with your mouth. You're then gonna bang on and on about how she's just trying to make you feel better and you know you're not enough to satisfy her. Eventually this behaviour will drive her away and then you feel your opinion was validated and console yourself that you were right all along. 

Go and get therapy.

Unless of course this is a really roundabout way of you getting off on ritual humiliation in the bedroom department, in which case be upfront about it.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> @wylde99, dude, a man is more than his penis. Why on earth are you so fixated on it? It's not healthy.
> 
> I think you need to go to a therapist and get your noggin sorted out, because from all your replies in this thread, it seems that no matter what advice anyone gives you, you ignore it and again focus on your "perceived" inadequacy.
> 
> ...


Your right, and I made this thread In the aid of getting my confidence up, I hate the fact that Its all I focus on trust me, It just sucks when you can't get It out of your head.

I will not mention It to my lady friend though, thats for sure


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

anyone know what happend to the guy that thought his bird was sleeping with a work mate when she was out with friends?

that was a cliffhanger did we ever find out the result, i know the Op of that thread deleted it and changed his name but someone else started a new one which the Op joined in on but never posted the results, i don't think i ever saw the thread again, anyone know if she wound up under the patio as was suggested?

this thread better not turn out like that one, no matter what happends @wylde99, whether you do the bussiness and smash her to pieces or decide to have a few drinks first just to steady the nerves, have one too many, then just as you're about to get down to it puke up all over her bed and pass out naked make sure you let us know :thumb:

the more i think about it i fcuking hate these threads, they always end up like watching a film then finding out the last 5 minutes is missing


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

ohno said:


> anyone know what happend to the guy that thought his bird was sleeping with a work mate when she was out with friends?
> 
> that was a cliffhanger did we ever find out the result, i know the Op of that thread deleted it and changed his name but someone else started a new one which the Op joined in on but never posted the results, i don't think i ever saw the thread again, anyone know if she wound up under the patio as was suggested?
> 
> ...


Haha don't worry I will be giving the full review tomorrow.

I guess worse case Is I get laid but that's the end of It lol


----------



## Stu_76 (Sep 29, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> @wylde99, dude, a man is more than his penis. Why on earth are you so fixated on it? It's not healthy.


C'mon .. there aint a bloke on the planet that's not fixated on his nob ... whether it's teeny, mr av or god damn mahoosive


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Stu_76 said:


> C'mon .. there aint a bloke on the planet that's not fixated on his nob ... whether it's teeny, mr av or god damn mahoosive


There's being proud of having a penis and then there's unhealthily obsessing over its size or perceived lack there of, as the OP is doing.


----------



## Stu_76 (Sep 29, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> There's being proud of having a penis and then there's unhealthily obsessing over its size or perceived lack there of, as the OP is doing.


I'M PROUD :thumb:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I guess worse case Is I get laid but that's the end of It lol


don't wanna put any extra pressure on you mate but that's probably nowhere near the worst thing that could happen

think along the lines of crying hysterically in her bathroom whilst listening to her laugh uncontrollably as tells to her best mate on the phone how unbelievably small your penis was that she wasn't even sure sex was possible so called the whole thing off whilst simultaneously updating her facebook and twitter page to say the same whilst uploading a picture she managed to take just before you got your boxers back on to her instagram account

but like i said no added pressure mate :whistling:


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

:lol:



icamero1 said:


> I rekon 90% of the guys on here are at least a bit insecure about their dongs. I am, even though im well over average, i still worry that my girls had bigger, and that makes me insecure. but like someone else said, the actual intercourse is only a part of sex, if you satisfy her enough before using tongue, fingers, *mars bar etc*.., then the in out in out part will be a minor


 :lol:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Done it yet?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jesus Christ mate relax, it is average size. The real world is not like porn and everyone doesn't have a 9 inch knob mate, if that's all women wanted then very few men would get girlfriends. I'm not much bigger maybe a half inch and I've never had a complaint nor have I had a problem making a girl cum and I couldn't care less if they did complain anyway. Confidence not cock size is your problem mate. I'll bet she thinks your fine


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Film it and post it on here and we'll all give feedback


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Did she have a lol? Or was it all good??


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fair play to the OP I personally wouldn't get it out to easy and oh remember to remain strong when you stumble across her black veiny 10 inch dildo that operates from the mains!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Fair play to the OP I personally wouldn't get it out to easy and oh remember to remain strong when you stumble across her black veiny 10 inch dildo that operates from the mains!


Or when he stumples across pics of her ex... Breda :lol:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

lol OP dont worry about it, im a pump pump squirt atm dunno why haha :lol:


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

*cough*


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> *cough*


beat me to it!!!!

i hope you had awesome sex OP


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

inb4suicidalOP


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> beat me to it!!!!
> 
> i hope you had awesome sex OP


 :thumb:

Plus we need an update anyway as I keep thinking about your penis issues during the day and it just feels wrong :laugh:


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

go in dry mate


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

SHE WAS ONLY HER PERIOD GUYS!!!

And before anyone say's she said that to get out of Sex, she pretty much told me before I wen't down there, which sucked!!

Anyway there was a lot of fondling, kissing and touching going on, mainly from me, she never actually reached down to grab my Dick but she rubbed her hands over my semi a few times and at 1 point started kissing my belly and I though here we go, but she stopped, I didn't wanna ask her for a BJ Thought It sounded sleezy.

She txt me first thing this morning asking me to stay Friday night, I couldn't last night as her daughter was there.

I must admit some of you guy's where nearly right! I couldn't get It up at some points even when we were dry humping and making out, but I think that was just nerves of being In her Flat for the first time, when I relaxed I was fine.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

:lol:

However, she has felt what you have down there and wasn't put off so surely that's a good thing?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> SHE WAS ONLY HER PERIOD GUYS!!!
> 
> And before anyone say's she said that to get out of Sex, she pretty much told me before I wen't down there, which sucked!!
> 
> ...


Hahah oh no!!!!

Hope the build up is worth it though


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> Hahah oh no!!!!
> 
> Hope the build up is worth it though


Oh It will be she's a tease too was proper rubbin my legs near my junk, kissing my neck, u name It.

I'll admit at first when I was getting hard I was starting to panic, you get In a cycle of panic and no hardon which Is hard to get out of lol.

Like I say once I relaxed everything was all good.

I can't help but think she wanted a little more then Kissing and cuddling, Is It my place to ask for a HJ or a BJ? I just felt uncomfortable asking and was waiting for her to offer


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

wylde99 said:


> Oh It will be she's a tease too was proper rubbin my legs near my junk, kissing my neck, u name It.
> 
> I'll admit at first when I was getting hard I was starting to panic, you get In a cycle of panic and no hardon which Is hard to get out of lol.
> 
> ...


The two of you will find your own pace. Stop worrying about it and enjoy the journey.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

wylde99 said:


> Oh It will be she's a tease too was proper rubbin my legs near my junk, kissing my neck, u name It.
> 
> I'll admit at first when I was getting hard I was starting to panic, you get In a cycle of panic and no hardon which Is hard to get out of lol.
> 
> ...


You are over thinking like f*ck mate.

Relax


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

MyStyle said:


> You are over thinking like f*ck mate.
> 
> Relax


Yup I really was, when I first got there I was like "Ive been cycling, so my dick Is all small and shrivled but I'll be ok when I get It up a little"

Thats the worst cause I was trying to force It rather then just enjoy what was happening.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't ask, if she wants to, she will.

Just crack on and enjoy, wish I was in my 20s again!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

just like stifler says....just relax take it slow and let the good times roll :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Watch Human Traffic.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Oh It will be she's a tease too was proper rubbin my legs near my junk, kissing my neck, u name It.
> 
> I'll admit at first when I was getting hard I was starting to panic, you get In a cycle of panic and no hardon which Is hard to get out of lol.
> 
> ...


just go with the flow matey... dunno if i would want to give head before i'd even had sex with the guy BUT thats only me and different strokes different folks


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

This thread is funny, at first I thought it was a troll but by reading more posts by OP I don't think that's the case. Until you have sex or she sees what your packing. You'll always have the fear of the unknown. Until then try to relax obv that's impossible as its rooted deep down in you and no matter what we say it won't help but you'll just need to wait. If she leaves you for any reason try not to put the two together as it may not be correlated.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> SHE WAS ONLY HER PERIOD GUYS!!!
> 
> And before anyone say's she said that to get out of Sex, she pretty much told me before I wen't down there, which sucked!!
> 
> ...




this is true for me lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

subbed


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ragnar said:


> :lol:
> 
> However, she has felt what you have down there and wasn't put off so surely that's a good thing?


Was only getting semi's too maybe 2/3's, at that point I was wanting to feel to get It over with lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

In


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Was only getting semi's too maybe 2/3's, at that point I was wanting to feel to get It over with lol


did you go home and crack one off?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

ohno said:


> did you go home and crack one off?


Yes.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Yes.


angry [email protected]?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

ohno said:


> angry [email protected]?


No.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> No.


it's not too late


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Mate, please be assured that you're hammer is fine and about the same size as most other hammers.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

****ing shag her man jesus christ!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Smash her OP, good luck for Friday


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Once you've finally gave her a seeing to, and you've realised she doesn't care about the size of your todger, I may enjoy a celebratory drink myself.


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

theonlyjosh said:


> Once you've finally gave her a seeing to, and you've realised she doesn't care about the size of your todger, I may enjoy a celebratory drink myself.


same here mate! i've been following this thread like some sort of a soap opera. Once all this is done i'll be like...


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haha you guys make me laugh! Thanks for all the morale surport.

Musf admit tho I kind of feel I should of upped the ante last night, I kno you say I shouldnt of asked for anything but when she takes me In her room and and throws me on the bed and starts kissing It kind of makes ya think.


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

you literary think too much about the situation bro. just relax, go with the flow and have fun.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

wheres the @[email protected] when you need some solid advise

edit.......i dont know how to tag


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Man you're over thinking this too much.

To be honest I'm the same early on in a relationship, not because I'm insecure about my size (tho I'm certainly no bigger than average anyway) but because I get it in my head that I wont be able to get it up.

Once that thought arrives it's really hard to shake and the fear of thinking "it would be really embarrassing if I can't get it up" kills the moment and the erection haha.

My solution? Just get drunk and you will no longer worry and have the bonus of being extra horny. Once the first few times are over you might even be able to enjoy yourself haha.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

have you ever thought about synthol ?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

nowhereboy said:


> Man you're over thinking this too much.
> 
> To be honest I'm the same early on in a relationship, not because I'm insecure about my size (tho I'm certainly no bigger than average anyway) but because I get it in my head that I wont be able to get it up.
> 
> ...


Deffo can't get It when I'm drunk though, maybe If I was Merry.

Sorry to report back bad news guy's but she actually hasn't been the same since Tuesday night, the txt's feel different and she Is txt'n a lot less frequent.

Knew this would happen.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Deffo can't get It when I'm drunk though, maybe If I was Merry.
> 
> Sorry to report back bad news guy's but she actually hasn't been the same since Tuesday night, the txt's feel different and she Is txt'n a lot less frequent.
> 
> Knew this would happen.


Bet you are over thinking this too. How do you even know thats the reason? Maybe shes embarrassed she led you along all week only to pull off a period on match day?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

braxbro said:


> Bet you are over thinking this too. How do you even know thats the reason? Maybe shes embarrassed she led you along all week only to pull off a period on match day?


I guess, and to be fair she did txt me first a few times yesterday, dunno the txt's are just a little less frequent then they have been, probably me being Paranoid.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

dont plan nothing girls like things spontaneous go over friday and when time is right take charge

your size should just pick her up chuck her on bed and give her a look like this the sexiest thing in the world she will be dragging you onto her within second


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Deffo can't get It when I'm drunk though, maybe If I was Merry.
> 
> Sorry to report back bad news guy's but she actually hasn't been the same since Tuesday night, the txt's feel different and she Is txt'n a lot less frequent.
> 
> Knew this would happen.


Probably because she's on.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

theonlyjosh said:


> Probably because she's on.


Why would that matter? Hormonal lol?


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Tell you what there was a guy down the gym the other day who was about 5'7 in height and skinny as ****, must be new to lifting. However he got into the changing rooms and had one of the biggest dicks i've ever seen. This thing was a baby's arm, can't understand how that happens.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Turns out It was me being Paranoid things are back to normal.

Friday Is now the night, we are going out then back to hers after.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sometimes I want to weep for humanity.

Dude, if you use AAS get off, your paranoia is just....there are no words.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Sometimes I want to weep for humanity.
> 
> Dude, if you use AAS get off, your paranoia is just....there are no words.


I don't use AAS I'm naturally Paranoid


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

So she felt your nob then thought fcuk that what should I do with it, just move on mate some women are shallow!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> So she felt your nob then thought fcuk that what should I do with it, just move on mate some women are shallow!


That hasn't happend yet lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought she felt it through the trousers?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> So she felt your nob then thought fcuk that what should I do with it, just move on mate *some women are shallow!*


That would suit the OP mate


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> I thought she felt it through the trousers?


Yer but she's still Into It, still txt'n dirty and ****


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of work. Don't worry anyway whats the worst that can happen, I was fcuking the missus and she said quit with the foreplay and just put it in LOL


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

this is like ukm coronation street...


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

good luck op , make her toes curl


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Go in confident and don't go apologising or making excuses. Not the be all and end all! Rely on your other talents


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Deffo can't get It when I'm drunk though, maybe If I was Merry.
> 
> Sorry to report back bad news guy's but she actually hasn't been the same since Tuesday night, the txt's feel different and she Is txt'n a lot less frequent.
> 
> Knew this would happen.


time of the month mate

it's standard


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Smash it tonight mate!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

ohno said:


> time of the month mate
> 
> it's standard


^^^^^

She's not going to be as horny when she's got blood coming out her snatch! :lol:

Fortunately for me, my gf is on the pill that stops her having her time of the month for medical reasons, sex 52 weeks of the yeAr


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you've got no chance OP, you will fail fail fail:spam:


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> She's not going to be as horny when she's got blood coming out her snatch! :lol:
> 
> Fortunately for me, my gf is on the pill that stops her having her time of the month for medical reasons, sex 52 weeks of the yeAr


That or she's pregnant already :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ragnar said:


> That or she's pregnant already :thumb:


She has been packing on the pounds, she told me she was bulking too..... the lying b!tch!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ragnar said:


> That or she's pregnant already :thumb:


She has been packing on the pounds, she told me she was bulking too..... the lying b!tch!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well guys, turns out u were all right! And a big thank you to you all! I'm a happy guy right now lol.

Didn't actually shag her, but she came back to mine after we wen't out and we did pretty much everything apart from Sex, she's had my Dick In my mouth so know's how big/small It Is now.

Only reason we didn't have Sex Is It was her first time In my room she didn't want me thinking she was Slutty, although we got real close when we both pretty much got naked and were just playing with each other for like 30mins, actually surprised I didn't blow my load!

She got home and the txt's started again so so far she hasn't been scared off lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

As the legendary soulster of lurrrrv, Barry White always said....

"Ain't whatcha got babe....It's how you use it".

Whiskey mate, to relax your nerves. Treat the lady right


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Well guys, turns out u were all right! And a big thank you to you all! I'm a happy guy right now lol.
> 
> Didn't actually shag her, but she came back to mine after we wen't out and we did pretty much everything apart from Sex, she's had my Dick In my mouth so know's how big/small It Is now.
> 
> ...


she isn't as experienced as you think then mate, I think shes probably quite shy herself....

5" id be happy with, anything under 4 would start to get a struggle though!


----------



## bushy83 (Aug 2, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Well guys, turns out u were all right! And a big thank you to you all! I'm a happy guy right now lol.
> 
> Didn't actually shag her, but she came back to mine after we wen't out and we did pretty much everything apart from Sex, *she's had my Dick In my mouth* so know's how big/small It Is now.
> 
> ...


How did you find that? was it good?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Supermannc's- She actually told me she's only slept with 4 people, dunno If she was lying, but she seemed sure, and she's 23 so that's not too bad.

Bushy83- It was a tease lol, I loved It of-course, but I really wanted to bang her and I nearly did, she was really, really turned on, she took my top off, felt my body and was just loving It!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Well guys, turns out u were all right! And a big thank you to you all! I'm a happy guy right now lol.
> 
> Didn't actually shag her, but she came back to mine after we wen't out and we did pretty much everything apart from Sex, she's had my Dick In my mouth so know's how big/small It Is now.
> 
> ...


only just seen this, well done mate :thumb:

any pics of said "hot girl" 

seriously though what does she look like etc, she proper hot?


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

babynames.com


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Duct tape cucumber boom problem solved, only playing mate just crack on with it mate as previously said confidence is key


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad it turned out ok! :thumb:

So, no worries about your genitals now? :laugh:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ragnar said:


> Glad it turned out ok! :thumb:
> 
> So, no worries about your genitals now? :laugh:


Nah It was all fine, she got me super hard and I just really didn't care, she told me when she got home she was sooo super close to sleeping with me cause I got her so Horny!

And yer she Is super-hot, the hottest girl Iv'e been with, Blonde, Petitte with massive Tities and a hot ass


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just get it banged as long as u get what you want lol nothing else matters .... just pump like your life depends on it haha


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Nah It was all fine, she got me super hard and I just really didn't care, she told me when she got home she was sooo super close to sleeping with me cause I got her so Horny!
> 
> And yer she Is super-hot, the hottest girl Iv'e been with, *Blonde, Petitte with massive Tities and a hot as*s


pics or your lying :whistling:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> And yer she Is super-hot, the hottest girl Iv'e been with, Blonde, Petitte with massive Tities and a hot ass


i'm sort of seeing a blonde who's 23 who you could potentialy describe as "super hot"

although the one i'm seeing is about 6ft, amazing legs, average t1ts, just wanted to check she wasn't 2 timing us, doesn't sound like the same girl though


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> pics or your lying :whistling:


before you ask for pics of the bird described in my post then yes, yes i am lying :no:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

How's it going fella?


----------

